# How far can an adult german shepherd walk. As in distance not the time.



## ADV95 (Aug 30, 2012)

I have german shepherd, she is almost 6 months old and i was just wondering the maximum distance i could walk her when she turns around 2 years old.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

The maximum distance depends on the training you have done, the condition of the dog, the geography where you will be walking etc. A healthy 2 year old should be able to walk pretty far as long as you have water to provide when needed and the temperature isn't too hot. Each dog is different.


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

i walk my 7 month old 2 to 4 miles a day..and i think he would do more! as iguess it will depend onthe dog when they are 2 and how active they have been.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

A healthy fit GSD can outwalk/outrun me no matter the time distance. And if you have them on a leash, forget it... I can't go far enough or fast enough.

aw:


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Miles, and miles, and miles.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Unless a dog is overweight and under exercised, there's not a single one out there that can't easily keep up with a person. I can hand my dog over to my uncle who does half-marathons and I believe is training for a full one and I wouldn't doubt that my dog would easily out pace him for the whole run.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Like everyone says it really depends on the dog,but most GSD can keep up with us and then some.


----------



## pfitzpa1 (Apr 26, 2011)

My pup was doing 10 miles once a week at about 8 months. Now at 20 months she does 3-6 miles a day. When I say six, I do six, she does about 10, between chasing critters and running around the place.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

It depends how much you have already been doing. Just like athletes you condition your body slowly over time to do distance and at whatever pace. If my dogs haven't gone out for a while I start them back up on shorter walks and increase the distance over time.


----------



## Glamisfoxgurl182 (Jun 14, 2012)

my 2 year old boy just did a 12 Mile hike this past weekend. 6 miles to the top then 6 miles back down. and after a little nap he was ready to go some more!


----------



## martinaa (Jan 5, 2012)

As has already been mentioned, condition of the dog and weather make a big difference. My previous GSD was my marathon training partner. I think the most he went was 15 in a day (typically an average of 45 to 50 total per week). I have no doubt he could have done more but the longer runs on my training schedule always seemed to fall in August. ;-(

My running routes were nearly always around water of some sort so Max had many cooling swims to mix things up. He was by far the fittest most athletic dog I've ever known.

You have to constantly watch for exhaustion or heat stress even if your dog is fit and used to going long distances. Also check the pads frequently and watch out for chafing. Especially if you use a harness of some sort.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

My dog is three years old and in the morning he runs ten miles with me and sometimes in the afternoon he'll run three or four more miles with my husband (not if it is hot out).

So I am pretty sure he could walk all day long lol. But we have build up to that level of conditioning over a couple years. It's not something I'd say any GSD could do if they are not used to it.


----------

